# Print from iPad



## wdavies (May 19, 2011)

Just got a new iPad to (hopefully) replace my aging 2008 MBP, so fairly new to iOS devices.

I'm trying to find out how to print emails and Pages docs to my WIFI Canon MP560 printer - it's not Airprint enabled. 

I've come across several apps. that print via a "helper app" located on my MBP - but they won't work as the MBP may not be on all the time. 

Other apps require me to cut and paste everything into their own workspace, which they then print - yes, I can do that, but I can see that would be a fiddle. 

The Canon is perfectly good, and I don't see the need to junk it to buy an Airprint enabled printer.

So, like I suspect lots of iPad users, all I really want is an app. that beams directly (i.e. not through my MBP) to the Canon by pressing the Print button in Mail, Pages, Numbers etc. 

Does such an app. exist, and if so, what is it?

Thanks, guys

Walt


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Hook up the printer to an Airport


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I was also about to suggest using an Airport Express, but unfortunately it seems, they only work with OS X Macs, and NOT with any iOS Device, at least not for printing.

Besides that, for their price, one could buy a newer Airprint capable printer.

So for the documents the OP want's to print, it seems that the MBPro would need to be left running with AP software, or buy an airprint capable printer.

Or, can the documents be converted to pdfs, which I understand an iOS device might be able to use for them to be able to print directly to the printer with Canon's software?

It seems to me that Apple missed the printing ball bigtime, and I'd sure be a bit miffed. 

Anyway, some suggestions and links at:
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4449073?start=0&tstart=0

that may help.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear that, It was worth a stab, I don't have a wired printer

Thanks for being so courteous pm-r,
You could have attacked my reply like others love to do,
But you were nice, Thanks, I'll remember that.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

You're welcome, and I hear where you're coming from, and there's one specific member here that just loves to keep and make continual personal bashing attack comments to some of my posts who should learn that it's not constructive Mac help and should quit. mature and grow up.

But I'd be interested to read and learn from any user that might have been able to use their Airport Express with a printer connected, and been able to print any document directly from their iOS device.

It seems to me that it should be so simple to do so, and I don't know where Apple's hangups are or any reason why it shouldn't be so simple to do.

Especially when using their hardware and software.

As I said, at least to me who doesn't even have any iOS device, they missed the ball bigtime on this one!!


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

pm-r said:


> But I'd be interested to read and learn from any user that might have been able to use their Airport Express with a printer connected, and been able to print any document directly from their iOS device.


Sounds like the OP should look into "Printopia", which is a utility designed to do just what they want.
I do not use it myself, and it's not free, but the reviews are very positive.
good advice from, how was it you put it "_one specific member_"


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Way back, when I was using my 1st gen iPad running iOS 5, I bought a canon pixma mx432 (I think) so I could AirPrint. It says so on the box.

After a couple of calls to canon, I got it to work. Sort of.

I could make the iPad send to the printer, but there was no control over the output. I wanted to print drawings, but couldn't control the size for example. 

It wasn't perfect, but at least I could print an email.

Then I got a new iPad running iOS 6 and the printer stopped working. 

Calls to canon ended in frustration.

Seems to me apple should have been able to fix this before now.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

If you got an iPad to "replace" a full featured MBP you are going to be sorely disappointed as I have been. The thing is a toy!!  Any serious amount of editting on the thing is tedious and painful.


BTW Printopia costs. Handyprint does the same thing for "a small donation".


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

This is an interesting discussion. We have a dozen iPads now at school, and a staffer asked me the other day if it would make sense to install a printer in the school that would allow the iPads to print to there. Didn't have an answer for him. Anyone know what has to happen? We have Apple TV in some classrooms, and the iPads are designated throughout the building. Thanks.
/Mitch.


----------



## Downer1 (Feb 18, 2013)

i could suggest a good printing app like print n share
however, if you want to print directly you will have to have an airprint enabled printer ideally


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I'm going to end up with a sore sloping forehead trying to learn and understand about Airprint!!

First off I wanted to try and find what the normal Airprint range distance was.

Then I find


> :
> "Wireless performance is dependent upon physical environment and distance from access point. Wireless operations are compatible with 2.4 GHz routers only."
> Not exactly helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^ +1K

Stupid stupid implementation of what should be basic functionality.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

It's not that difficult to understand. AirPrint is just a network protocol that an iOS device uses to communicate with a printer that also supports AirPrint. The only way to communicate is if the printer also has an IP address on your network which is why you can't connect the printer using USB. This is because the printer would not receive an IP address through USB, hence the need to either connect the printer physically with a network cable or wirelessly.

Range is only limited by your wireless network. As long as your iOS device is connected to the same network as the printer you can print to the printer. When they say print directly to your printer the iOS device is using the wireless network as its connection to the printer.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Ah if only it worked like that.

As I said earlier,I have a printer that worked under iOS 5 but quit when I moved to iOS 6. 

I have access to two other "AirPrint" printers. Neither works when I try to print from my iPad.

If you can tell me a printer that does work, I'll happily go get one.

When I was able to print before iOS 6, it was hit and miss which apps could print and there was zero control over formatting etc.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

+1!!!

That's about the experience that some friends have suffered as well, and one of them is a pretty good Mac geek.

He still has to reply on his base Mac and third party software to be able to print, and that wasn't a cakewalk either apparently to get things working properly. 

Many other such stories on the 'net.

PS: which "AirPrint" printers brand and models do you have and attempting to get working?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

pm-r said:


> +1!!!
> 
> That's about the experience that some friends have suffered as well, and one of them is a pretty good Mac geek.
> 
> ...


The three I've tried are all canon various models - I can't get to them right now to find the models - one was cheap so it's no loss, but the other two were a lot more expensive with lots of features.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

I was replying mostly to pm-r who seemed really confused about how it works. Now if it doesn't work I would check if there's a firmware update for the printer. What troubleshooting steps have you done? Some people have said just restarting their router fixed their issue. Others have said that a firmware update was needed on their printer. If you could post a model number of the printers you've tried I may be able to help.

You mentioned a canon pixma mx432 earlier. You can download an AirPrint firmware update tool from canon here if you haven't already tried this.

Drivers & Software - Support & Drivers - Canon Canada Inc.


----------



## SummerClique (Feb 16, 2013)

This was probably a fault upon Apple in terms of regulation of AirPrint. It hasn't been the most advertised feature mainly because there is no strict procedure of what printers have AirPrint and how well they work. You can have many AirPrint printers and have no good ones to use.

When Apple introduced the Lightning I/O connector on their iOS devices, that is when they cleaned up their act on regulating certain 3rd parties to creating certified products (which end up being fair - great products [YMMV]) as opposed to their 30 pin connector. It may disrupt the ability for mass production of Lightning devices, cords, etc but it provides a better experience for the user in the end who dont buy Apple branded Lightning products. 

If Apple really wanted to push this feature, they need to have strict procedures on AirPrint & control which 3rd parties have the right to make them.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

jhuynh said:


> I was replying mostly to pm-r who seemed really confused about how it works. Now if it doesn't work I would check if there's a firmware update for the printer. What troubleshooting steps have you done? Some people have said just restarting their router fixed their issue. Others have said that a firmware update was needed on their printer. If you could post a model number of the printers you've tried I may be able to help.
> 
> You mentioned a canon pixma mx432 earlier. You can download an AirPrint firmware update tool from canon here if you haven't already tried this.
> 
> Drivers & Software - Support & Drivers - Canon Canada Inc.


The pixma has up to date firmware, I spent an hour (cell phone) on the phone with canon and did all the troubleshooting they suggested.

The dang thing doesn't work. 

I value my time. I'm not willing to spend one more minute trying to get it to work. 

I used it as a connected printer until it ran out of ink. I'll leave it on the give-away table. Someone else can futz with it.

The other two printers are not mine. I don't care if they don't work. It's easier to PDF anything I want to print and email it to myself.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm sorry you had a bad experience with AirPrint. It seems to work fine for me and I was only trying to help out. I'm using one of the workarounds with a legacy printer though and the setup couldn't be any easier. I'm running handyprint on my Mac mini. I know that's not a solution for everyone since you have to leave your computer on but I've had no issues with my setup at all. It just works.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I don't have any iDevice or need any AirPrint capabilities, but I do know that some friends that do, tried "handyPrint" (the updated and renamed “AirPrint Activator” app) that wouldn't work for them, but I'm gad it does for you.

They all ended up using Ecamm's "Printopia 2 for Mac" more expensive app that just worked as they expected.

And FWIW, I've been using some of Ecamm's other products and they just work with no hassles.

But I really don't understand why and how Apple still hasn't provided their own solution for the new AirPrint protocol they invented without a user having to go out and use third-party software, or have to go out and purchase an new AirPrint capable printer, or are their programmers just incapable of doing so?

But Dohh!! I just realized using my wife's explanation - "it always comes down to money". I should have known!! 

Personally I'd say that Apple goofed up bigtime with their AirPrint implementation for most users. But what's new, even lately?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

jhuynh said:


> I'm sorry you had a bad experience with AirPrint. It seems to work fine for me and I was only trying to help out. I'm using one of the workarounds with a legacy printer though and the setup couldn't be any easier. I'm running handyprint on my Mac mini. I know that's not a solution for everyone since you have to leave your computer on but I've had no issues with my setup at all. It just works.


I was trying to get by without a computer.

My iPad does everything else that I need in a computer-like device. By now it should be possible to print without owning a computer that I have no other use for.

Thanks for offering to help, but since I don't have a computer.....


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I just picked up an Epson fax/copy/printer with iOS support for under $80. It's worth it to avoid the hassle of print serving. Mind you I'm not on iOS6 so can't comment on that compatibility.


----------



## wdavies (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys - at lest you've confirmed that Apple has screwed up and it isn't easy to print from an iPad.

I've tried several ways of doing it, and haven't found a solution that works using just the iPad and the printer - even though it is WiFi, but not Airprint, enabled.

At present, I'm testing Printopia - one week free trial to see if you like it. 

The problem is that you need to install Printopiat on a computer, which then acts as a bridge between the iPad and the printer. 

But my computer is a MBP, so it spends a lot of its time with the lid closed. So every time I'd want to print, I'd have to go to the MBP, open it, wait for it to wake and then send the doc. through Printopia. So I might as well email the doc from the iPad to the MBP and print indirectly.

Also, the Printopia app is VERY expensive - $20 for a print app!!

Hopefully, at some time, Apple will sort this out and issue a proper iPad print app - fingers crossed.

Walt


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

deleted


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Here's something I came across that I just don't understand, especially after I've read that airprint doesn't work via an Airport Base.

The guys printing to his Epson WorkForce 520 from his Mac and iPad via Airport connection it seems. Post #7.

Will AirPrint work on a dual-band WiFi network? - MacRumors Forums

But wait a minute here, isn't that an older printer?

Yup, and not even AirPrint supported according to Epson's site:

Epson America, Inc. - Support - Highlights

So what's going on?? And if he can print from his iPad to a non-airprint printer, maybe you can as well. Or am I really out to lunch here?


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

They are probably using the Epson iPrint app and confusing it with Airprint.

edit: yup epson iPrint MacRumors Forums - View Single Post - ipad 3 Compatible Printer


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

wdavies said:


> Thanks for the info guys - at lest you've confirmed that Apple has screwed up and it isn't easy to print from an iPad.
> 
> I've tried several ways of doing it, and haven't found a solution that works using just the iPad and the printer - even though it is WiFi, but not Airprint, enabled.
> 
> ...


Yup, an unnecessary extra $20.00 extra but cheaper than a new printer, and all those I know that also need such an app swear but it and find it worthwhile.

Heck, I spent the same amount on ecamm's iGlasses which I didn't really need, and and the same amount for an older app they had that allowed me to use an old Apple unsupported PC Logitech webcam with my MDD PPC G4 Mac. And both worth every penny to me and for my usage.

But for your MBP and it's default "clamshell" sleep so that you can use it for your printing, why not setup it's Energy Saving options, maybe leave its lid open, or if you need to close its lid, maybe consider using some utility like "Caffeine" or some of the other alternatives:

Download Caffeine for Mac - Menubar item prevents your Mac from sleeping and more. MacUpdate.com


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

jhuynh said:


> They are probably using the Epson iPrint app and confusing it with Airprint.
> 
> edit: yup epson iPrint MacRumors Forums - View Single Post - ipad 3 Compatible Printer


Thanks jhuynh.

That makes sense to me now.

I wonder why Canon, HP, Brother and others, and I include Apple here as well, can't provide such software? 

Oh yeah right, I forgot as my wife keeps reminding me, it all comes down to money it seems.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

xprintserver
Just heard this on the most recent MacCast podcast, from the floor of Macworld. Print from any iOS device, works with any printer. Home and enterprise solution.
MacCast episode 431, at the 1:17:50 mark if you want to listen, or xprintserver.com


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Actually that xPrintServer, even at $100.00, might be worth the money and save a lot of hassles. Especially if one had several older printers, as long as none are Kodak AIO, as most models aren't supported. Seems to be pure "plug & play" as well.

xPrintServer - an iOS Print Server for iPhone and iPad Printing

Good review: Lantronix xPrintServer Home Edition Reviewed - SmallNetBuilder 

Thanks for the nice catch and post, but a bit odd that I never saw any mention of the xPrintServers when searching for iOS printing solutions.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

It's funny I came on here just to suggest getting an xPrintServer. I don't know why it never crossed my mind earlier. They're a big sponsor on twit.tv on the podcasts I watch on a daily basis. Just finished watching an episode of TNT and when they mentioned the sponsorship again I remembered this thread.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I don't need any "xPrintServer" but I'm a bit curious as to why the limitations of the "xPrintServer Home" server is restricted to just "Network Printers Supported (Including wireless printers (Up-to 2)"?

But for $100.00 more, the "xPrintServer Office" is "(Unlimited‡)".

Or am I misreading and misunderstanding the specs?


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

It means you can have two printers on the same network(wireless or ethernet connected) as the xPrintServer and it will discover them and set them up for Airprint. You can also plug in up to 8 printers(with a USB hub) directly to the xPrintServer's USB port and set those up for Airprint.

I don't know about you but I only have 1 printer at home. I can't see most people having more than 1 printer at home either. I would still check the supported printers before purchasing the device if anyone was going to get one.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

winwintoo said:


> Ah if only it worked like that.
> 
> As I said earlier,I have a printer that worked under iOS 5 but quit when I moved to iOS 6.
> 
> ...


I might have to eat my words.

I was getting set to take this Canon MX432 printer to the recycling depot but thought it deserved one more shot since I don't have a computer and would need to get a new AirPrint printer.

As it happens, the only flat surface where I could plug it in was right beside the wireless router.

Guess what!

It's out of ink, but I did manage to sort of print one page as it drained the last of the ink, and subsequent attempts succeeded in sending the job to the printer but failed because of no ink.

The printer is glacially slow, but I got it for $50 when it was on sale, so I can't expect much.

So lesson learned. Somewhere in this thread I saw something about proximity to the router. I guess that means stack 'em on the same shelf.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

This is a continuation of my on-going rant about the lack of intelligence in web design.

I went to the Canon site to find out what ink this printer takes and there I found a link to something called "Pixma Cloud Link, print without a PC." So, I tapped the link and got a blank page. The URL seems to be pointing to a flash page.

Wouldn't they think that the people most interested in cloud printing would be people who are already not using a PC?

The other day, I wanted to check out the Microsoft Surface gadget because I had heard good things about it. Apparently they have a really nice video, but you need to have Silverlight installed to view it.

Why are these two companies marketing to people who either don't need their service or are already converted to their camp?


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I've been reading this thread from the beginning. I do understand and sympathize with some of the users who have had a tough time getting things to work. I'd like to offer my opinion on a couple of things if I could. 



pm-r said:


> Then first forehead slap is when I read that "Airprint" is not "wireless" but a new technology developed between Apple and HP. Say what?? Not wireless, so I guess it's some sort of new magic thing!!


Because I believe that if your printer is an Airprint supported printer, but it is connected to the network using an ethernet cable, it is not 100% wireless, is it? You'd be amazed how many people get confused by the idea of 'wireless' printing. They believe that you have to have a wireless printer to print from a laptop, that a printer connected via a cable won't work. 



pm-r said:


> need to run Lion on my Mac to use it!! No thanks. Third forehead slap.


I'm sorry but I can't understand why users insist on new technologies being supported on operating systems (and hardware) that is years old. Especially when Apple has made it so easy and inexpensive to keep operating systems current. I was just cleaning up some old receipts and I came across my receipt for Leopard family pack. It was $199. Now it costs us $20. 

Apple has a pretty good track record, but they do have some duds once in a while. 

Finally, one thing that may be forgotten in all of this is that overall, the average number of pages that people print has dropped considerably in recent years. I run a small business and I have printed less than 10 pages since the first of the year. I have little need to produce paper. I know that some people do but the numbers are dropping drastically. 

Rather than relying on printing, you might want to look at what you are printing and decided if you really need to print it anymore. Sometimes we do things just because it was habit. 

I'd be curious to know what people are still printing...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Oakbridge said:


> Rather than relying on printing, you might want to look at what you are printing and decided if you really need to print it anymore. Sometimes we do things just because it was habit.
> 
> I'd be curious to know what people are still printing...


This seems an odd approach to the problem. Do you suppose the users haven't thought about what they do or don't want to print already?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

My printing needs vary. I'm working on family history and want a hard copy to put in my personal time capsule. I also do some volunteer work from time to time and need to print agendas and minutes. Most important, I want to print some of my artwork.

I don't feel a need to print much, but when I do need to print, it's kind of important.

I still have the first printer I ever bought. $700.00 and it had to be special ordered 

Take care, margaret


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Macfury said:


> This seems an odd approach to the problem. Do you suppose the users haven't thought about what they do or don't want to print already?


Many don't. 

I've got a buddy that routinely scans everything he needs to save, and has transferred to paperless billing for whatever he can. I saw him print a utilities bill one day and I asked why if he had everything stored electronically. He stopped, thought for a moment, and answered, "I don't know, it's just habit I guess."

I'm not saying it is a solution to the problem, it is reviewing the requirements to see what is still required. Sometimes the trouble to find a 'solution' isn't worth it when you look at the actual requirements.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> My printing needs vary. I'm working on family history and want a hard copy to put in my personal time capsule. I also do some volunteer work from time to time and need to print agendas and minutes. Most important, I want to print some of my artwork.
> 
> I don't feel a need to print much, but when I do need to print, it's kind of important.
> 
> ...


It's obvious that you've reviewed what you need and determined that printing is still a requirement and I don't disagree with you. Hopefully the Canon printer will do what you need to do and ... 'cooperate'. Give it a stern look from time to time and make it 'play nicely' with the others.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Oakbridge said:


> Many don't.
> 
> I've got a buddy that routinely scans everything he needs to save, and has transferred to paperless billing for whatever he can. I saw him print a utilities bill one day and I asked why if he had everything stored electronically. He stopped, thought for a moment, and answered, "I don't know, it's just habit I guess."
> 
> I'm not saying it is a solution to the problem, it is reviewing the requirements to see what is still required. Sometimes the trouble to find a 'solution' isn't worth it when you look at the actual requirements.


Biggest requirement here--kids' homework assignments-no digital submissions allowed!


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Biggest requirement here--kids' homework assignments-no digital submissions allowed!


And that requires printing from an iPad?

Again in this specific instance I'm looking at the specific user's request about AirPrint. 

My logic would be "do I need to fiddle-faddle with this for hours or is there another way to deal with this". Sometimes the desire to get something to work can distract us from the actual benefits in getting it to work.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

When you're up to your armpits in alligators, it's hard to remember that you're here to drain the swamp?


----------



## preapps (May 16, 2013)

You will also need an AirPrint-enabled printer to print the documents otherwise there are some apps that you need to be installed and for that as you are saying you have to copy everything to their workspace.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I finally got around to putting ink in my Canon Pixma MX432 WIFI printer and thought I'd report that I can print just fine from my 4th gen iPad.

The secret as far as I can tell is to put the printer right next to the wireless router. I had it across the room and couldn't get it to work. When I was rearranging furniture I stuck it on the same shelf out of the way. Something told me to try again and sure enough it works.

I tried printing from email - works great. From Pages, also great. From Photos, not so good because you can't control image size or placement on the page but the Canon iEPP app takes care of that. Or I guess I could import the image into Pages and print from there.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I use Printopia (got it as part of a bundle deal, so essentially paid next to nothing for it) since my current printer is not AirPrint-compatible. I can print documents from my iPhone or iPad wirelessly to the printer because my Mac (on which the Printopia is running) is nearly always on. Works fine.

For the record, all the AirPrint-compatible printers I've tried (most these days are compatible) work with ZERO setup. You open a document on your iDevice, choose Share, tap Print, it asks you to select a printer and the AirPrint printer is just there. No muss, no fuss.

As for the basicness of photo controls, I guess that is an issue that will have to be tackled, but my impression is that very few people do a lot of photo-printing from an iDevice so the basicness of the current solution isn't much of an issue. I wonder if there's an app for that?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

chas_m said:


> I use Printopia (got it as part of a bundle deal, so essentially paid next to nothing for it) since my current printer is not AirPrint-compatible. I can print documents from my iPhone or iPad wirelessly to the printer because my Mac (on which the Printopia is running) is nearly always on. Works fine.
> 
> For the record, all the AirPrint-compatible printers I've tried (most these days are compatible) work with ZERO setup. You open a document on your iDevice, choose Share, tap Print, it asks you to select a printer and the AirPrint printer is just there. No muss, no fuss.
> 
> As for the basicness of photo controls, I guess that is an issue that will have to be tackled, but my impression is that very few people do a lot of photo-printing from an iDevice so the basicness of the current solution isn't much of an issue. I wonder if there's an app for that?


I looked a Printopia, but since I don't currently have a computer, I needed to print directly. The Canon app works well for adjusting size and placement on the page and there is a glut of apps for adjusting color etc.

And yes, there is zero setup. I couldn't remember if I had to do any setup on my iPad, but a friend visited the other day with her iPad mini that I know for sure is just out of the box and we could print no problem..


----------

